# Merional vs. Menopur



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Ladies, would anyone know if Merional is preferable to Menopur for stimming (or vice versa)? From what I have read, I believe the composition is identical, but somehow my clinic prefers Merional to Menopur - they couldn't say why. However, each vial is also 2x the price of Menopur. They were OK changing my prescription from Merional to Menopur for IUI, but I wanted to make double sure before asking them to change my IVF prescription.

Thanks!


----------



## julesbfd (Apr 26, 2011)

I had menopur on my nhs cycle and have just had merinol on this cycle.  They said it is exactly the same,It is purely that they get a better deal from the drugs company and that the menopur was more expensive.
I am on 2ww and got the same number of eggs.

Hope that helps
Jules


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Jules. Strange isn't it - I'm getting all drugs directly from a pharmacy, and Merional is twice the price of Menopur for me!!


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

I had Merional on my first cycle and will have Menopur on my NHS cycle. 

I think they contain the same hormone but (don't quote me on this) Merional is harvested from women going through the menopauseand is natural, the other is taken from mice and is harvested in a different way. They are exactly same hormone however!

Maybe someone else can confirm this? X


----------

